# Gas BBQ



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi
I'm looking for a gas BBQ to use on external gas point. All the ones ive seen are to big only need it for 2. Any surgestions.

Thanks Huss


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

OR
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5200434/c_1/1%7Ccategory_root%7CSports+and+leisure%7C14419152/c_2/3%7Ccat_15701428%7CCamping%7C14419397.htm?_$ja=tsid:11527%7Ccc:%7Cprd:5200434%7Ccat:sports+%26+leisure+%3E+camping+%3E+camping+stoves+and+cooking+accessories


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

If you use the 907 Camping Gaz cylinder, why not get a Party Grill R.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Campingaz-Party-Grill-R-Stove/dp/B000T4V1FU

Worth searching on the WEB, as we bought ours for £20 brand new here:- (excludes the gaz cylinder).

http://www.campingandleisure.co.uk/acatalog/Campingaz-Party-Grill-R.html

It takes up less space when packed away, connects directly to the top of the gaz cylinder & is more than adequate for 2.

We bought one to use this June when trasvelling in France and now use it at home for quick BBQ's

For longer BBq sessions, or to cook more vareity of food wealso use a Cobb, which is gaz free, as it uses charcoal brick. But it provides heat for up to 2.5 hours.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a Weber Black Line Q 120 Weber. Not the cheapest nor the lightest but the build quality is excellent as are the cooking results. I had to buy a separate hose and connector to enable me to connect it to the external BBQ point.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

A friend of ours has one of these

http://www.bossgoo.com/product-BBQ-Grilling-Outdoor-Cooking/Laptop-BBQ-446119.html

Just like a laptop computer in size, opens up like a laptop yet is a tidy BBQ. Light, doesn't take up much space, very fast heating and good regulation of the temperature and very very easy to clean.

Don't think he got it from these people but did buy it locally in the Brighton area - Perhaps JohnsCross might know....


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

Bought one of these a couple of months ago. Just big enough for two. If you do go for one of these make sure you buy the one for an external gas supply as there are two and one sits on top of a gas supply. The legs fold under the bbq and all of the attachments etc. fit into a supplied bag. Small enough to fit under a seat.
Did not buy mine from here but I knew they sold them.
http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/acatalog/info_6547.html

Sorry, did not follow the link which has exactly the same bbq. Cheaper at Argos too.


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for replys looking at all options but it must fit too external gas fitting. Any comments on the O-Grill 3000 apart from the price.
Huss


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Thats good too


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

The Cadac Safari Chef definitely connects to an external bbq point. That's how it is connected in my case. Don't know about the others.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Venwood, that shop in Brighton must be Johns Camping International. London Rd Brighton.
hope that helps anyone.

cabby


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

cabby said:


> Venwood, that shop in Brighton must be Johns Camping International. London Rd Brighton.
> hope that helps anyone.
> 
> cabby


Thanks cabby. Just for the record the one our friends have links into their external BBQ gas point and doesn't use the small cannisters as shown in the web site


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

I agree with JohnH and Venwood....I also use my Cadac Safari Chef hooked up to the external gas point on the van...

And to a gas bottle, via regulator, for cooking at home so very easy to convert as required


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

The Cadac takes up too much space and it is an awkward shape to pack away 
We have one but we now leave it at home and now use an electric hot plate (800W) which we plug in to the 240V hook up (you are paying for the juice anyway 
Costs about £29 from Leisure Kingdom and works great and so easy to clean and store 
We haven't used it yet when wild camping but we have an 800W inverter, two leisure batteries and an 80 Watt solar panel so I guess it is a possibility 
800W at 240V equates to just over 3 amps when full on which converts to 60 amps at 12 volts,so it is possible 
We only use our gas for heating 
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

*BBQ*

Thanks for all the info will try to see a few over the next 2 weeks.

Huss


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Bought one of these at Towsure a couple of weeks ago; used it for the first time this evening, well pleased:
http://www.cadac.uk.com/products/product.php?pid=260
Perfect size for two.
Gerry


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*gas bbq*

We have the Cadac safari chef, ideal for 2 peeps packs away neatly in its own bag, easy to clean and will defo hook up to your gas point, we also have the roasting pan and have done joints, fry your sausage bacon and eggs on the hot plate,you can do a stir fry or chips in the lid ,in a nut-shell will cook most things and not just a few burgers  
Chris


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Depends if you want your food to taste bbq'ed or grilled!  

We always buy ones with lava rocks, that absorb fats etc and are not far off using a charcoal bbq, (even if we buy a new one we use the old rocks), with the others its not unlike putting your food under the grill, a consideration before you lash out! 
The past 2 portable ones were about £16, most outdoor/leisure stores keep them.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Another vote for the Cadac Safari Chef LP,, 
Just used it everyday for the last week, for 2 or 6 people, packs up well in its bag, and works fine with 4 meters of pipe on it 8O 
For the money, excellent bit of kit,


----------

